# Leisure battery overheating?



## JanieP (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, please could you give me dome advice? I have a 2007 autoroller 600. The leisure battery charger has started to run it's internal fan about every minute for about 30seconds at a time. Until today it has never done this so frequently. There is an Amber light constantly on the charger but it appears to be charging correctly and the battery held it's charge last night. Could the charger be overheating or the battery being overcharged?

Thanks

jane


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Was you on EHU last night. Do you have a meter to show the state of the battery.

Andy


----------



## JanieP (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes the battery appears to be charging fine and holding it's charge. It was on ehu last night


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Auto Roller and CI motorhomes do that. They have a small fan to cool the charger. Whenever your leisure battery is called on to work and you are on EHU, the charger will maintain your battery at optimum voltage. All the time the charger is being called upon the fan will cut in and out intermittently.
There is nothing to worry about.
Gerry


----------

